

The Palo Alto 24/7 Hacker House: You're Invited. - emreas

An excerpt from Fortune about the early “office” of facebook:<p>“The house at 819 La Jennifer Way, with a resident population of seven guys, felt like a dorm. Some people — female and male — stopped by for days and just hung around. Stanford University was only a mile away, so the housemates would announce parties using a Facebook feature that enabled them to target specific schools. They were mobbed by Stanford students and townies.”<p>After a month with 7 of us living in a 1 bedroom apartment in Palo Alto, we have decided to upgrade. We are recreating the atmosphere described above of high energy openness and are inviting brilliant hackers, designers, ideators… you name it… to drop by and work, hangout, and live with us (seriously, we are only using 2 of the 5 bedrooms in this place so let me know if you are looking for a sweet place to live).<p>The house is in Midtown Palo Alto (walking distance to anything you will ever need) and has a huge open working space for whomever wants to come. We work 18+ hours a day (somebody is always awake), have a constant supply of snacks and beverages, and invite hackers around the world to drop by anytime, 24/7 to work, live for a bit, hack with us, play a game of ping pong or just hangout. Email me anytime to get the address and drop by or say hello. evan dot reas at gmail
======
andrewcamel
I am very disappointed that I live all the way on the East Coast. I miss out
on opportunities like these constantly.

You guys are really great to offer this; I would really like to visit at some
point.

~~~
f1gm3nt
Anyone in Tennessee? The East Coast can make it's own opportunities. Currently
I am meeting up with some people today to discuss forming a
hackerspace/incubator here in town. ;p

~~~
senex
I'm in Chattanooga. Email me sometime: ben at orangesoda net

------
derrida
+1 Sounds like what the beats used to do, except their poetry didn't compile.

~~~
metageek
fences['electric'].damn()

~~~
krakensden
<http://perens.com/FreeSoftware/ElectricFence/>

------
olalonde
Any chance to know how much for a bedroom? (just out of curiosity really)

~~~
stcredzero
I'm thinking of quitting my job and staying for awhile. Is there parking space
for a full-size car?

~~~
olalonde
Maybe just for a half-size car.

------
joelg87
I really want to do something like this when I (hopefully) head over there for
a few months later in the year. I'm stuck in the UK and desperate to get over
to Silicon Valley to experience the optimistic and fail-fast attitude, since
I've been acting like that here in the UK (with some success) and it's not
easy to find like-minded people.

Hope you're still looking for people in a few months!

~~~
sjtgraham
It's very easy if you're in London. Spend a couple of days in Techhub or White
Bear Yard!

------
jbseek
+1 I like the idea, this seems like a pretty interesting way to build a
relationship with tons of like minded people.

~~~
emreas
Thanks. You should definitely stop by if you are in the area.

~~~
jbseek
I live in the Midwest but if and when i do come by the bay(Hopefully soon). I
will contact you before hand, bring some bagels and stop by for a chat :).

------
kylemathews
To clarify -- is your house the same as the former Facebook house 819 La
Jennifer Way?

~~~
jdjdjd
The new house is in Midtown, the Facebook house is not.

------
boopboop
Hi,

Sounds like a great idea!

What's the address? Any photos?

------
kolinko
Wow, that is excellent. I plan to visit Palo Alto in a couple of months (I
live in Poland), I hope this will still be around then! :)

------
jmarbach
Like A Little goes big!

------
petewailes
I may just take you up on this in the summer...

------
kodeshpa
This is good, m coming to bay

------
delinquentme
hacking house sounds AWESOME!

------
danenania
Awesome! Good luck.

------
PureSin
sounds interesting! I'll drop by sometime.

